# SafeStrap won't show the menu



## abuttino (Nov 6, 2011)

I have done 2 installs of the Safestrap 2.00 program after re-downloading it too.. The menu will not show up.. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## superrelaxx (Mar 21, 2012)

It's somewhat broken. Works for some and won't for others. Like you and me. Known issue.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

You should register over at droidrzr.com for full support.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## superrelaxx (Mar 21, 2012)

Make sure the phone is not being charged while trying to get into the menu. That was the issue for me.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

abuttino said:


> I have done 2 installs of the Safestrap 2.00 program after re-downloading it too.. The menu will not show up.. What am I doing wrong?


I think you should try *SAFESTRAP 1.09 for CDMA RAZR not 2.00*


----------

